#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  What will be the next Assassins Creed Location Set In ??

## Assassin

It is interesting to note that in 2012 Ubisoft's creative director, Alex Hutchinson, told the official Xbox magazine that Egypt, Japan and World War II were the places most frequently proposed, but all "boring". Advancing rapidly until 2018 and Ubisoft has already given players a trip to the Egyptian pyramids, does that mean Japan is on its way?

Japan is a scenario that keeps coming back to Assassin's Creed dream games and it's probably just a matter of time before developers give fans what they want. In the end, Assassin's Creed Odyssey continues to drive, but players must be vigilant for the announcement of Assassin's Creed Shogun.


​AC-Jappan.jpg

----------

